# USN considering container ships as missile carriers



## a_majoor (11 Jan 2019)

Probably an idea which comes up every decade or so, but this seems to be more serious than most attempts to float the idea. While the issue of merchant vessels being slower and not built to the same standards as warships is entirely true, it occurs to me the best place for this sort of conversion is convoy duty to protect the "real" merchant ships. Networking with a few warships assigned to the convoy and carrying weapons for defence against anti ship missiles or enemy submarines would leverage the power of the real warships by giving them more weapons to defend the convoy with.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a25845858/usni-merchant-ships-navy-missile-magazines/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jan 2019)

With the coming Drone revolution, lasers and better AI, each Container ship would be able to contribute to the defense of the convoy. You still need people trained in the systems and that is the catch. You almost need "Tech Gurkha's" who would be willing to sail on these targets.


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Jan 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> With the coming Drone revolution, lasers and better AI, each Container ship would be able to contribute to the defense of the convoy. You still need people trained in the systems and that is the catch. You almost need "Tech Gurkha's" who would be willing to sail on these targets.



Now where could you find people with agile thumbs addicted to staring at screens all day looking for the opportunity to blow things out of the sky/water?

Sea Can C4ISRs down at the local Naval Reserve Stone Frigate.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jan 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> With the coming Drone revolution, lasers and better AI, each Container ship would be able to contribute to the defense of the convoy. You still need people trained in the systems and that is the catch. You almost need "Tech Gurkha's" who would be willing to sail on these targets.



My hand is up for 'Q' ship Captain! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armed_merchantman


----------

